# Taster als Schalter verwenden



## pReya (19. April 2005)

Hey,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich will mit so einem standard Microtaster Lüfter ein- und ausschalten. Ich hab mir einiges ergooglet, aber das waren alles nicht exakt meine Fälle, und meist recht komplex. Gibt es eine ganz einfach Möglichkeit das zu bewerkstelligen?

Danke für Antworten!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

Suche doch mal über Google nach "Stromstossschalter". Da gibt es fertige Module, die genau das bewerkstelligen. 

Das bekannteste ist wohl das von ELTAKO, welches sehr oft in der Installations- und Hauselektrik Verwendung findet.Es gibt aber auch kleinere Modelle für 12 V o.ä. 


Dunsti


----------



## pReya (19. April 2005)

Danke erstmal!

Habe da ein ganz interessantes Modell für 12V gefunden, allerdings find ichd as ein wenig teuer, da ich das ganze mit 4 Lüftern machen will! Gibts da keine kompaktere und billigerere Lösung?


----------



## chmee (22. April 2005)

Bin auch keine elektronische Leuchte, aber
ne Flip-Flop-Schaltung wäre die Lösung für Dich..
Such einfach mal nach logischen Schaltungen, musst Dich 
dann aber mit ICs auseinandersetzen und möglicherweise
n bissel mehr löten als nur 2 Kabel für Strom und 4 für die Ventis..

mfg chmee

Links, die vielleicht helfen:
http://www.e-technik.fh-kiel.de/~dispert/digital/digital9/dig009_1.htm
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/public/schaerer/monoff.htm


----------

